# The people say...



## vitorhugo (Jul 25, 2005)

The people say, im crazy...
You think they right?


































































Look how i pulveryze my plants:









This is all inside my house, soon i post some pic in my green house.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

No, I don't think you are crazy. But, a few years of paying a psychologist, and a few hand fulls of pills a day, and you will be as good as new!

Seriously, you really do enjoy plants, and obviously do well growing them. Do you also have multiple planted aquariums? Seeing your planted aquariums would be interesting too.


----------



## Guillermo (Oct 12, 2007)

> a few years of paying a psychologist, and a few hand fulls of pills a day, and you will be as good as new!


LMAO ! That's a good one Hoppy :mrgreen:

Now in all seriousness, I'm amazed with your setup Victor, It's surprising how you can keep high humidity in there to have such plant growth. The swords are incredible.

I'm drooling for those greenhouse's pics already.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I can see condensation on the windows! How do you do it? Oh yeah, you live in Portugal. Very cool.


----------



## Guillermo (Oct 12, 2007)

> Oh yeah, you live in Mexico


Orlando, I live in Mexico City, Victor Hugo lives in Portugal 

Hey Victor, Can you reveal the contents of your pulverizer and how does it work please ?

Regards


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's about time we saw some pictures of your setup Vitor. I'm looking forward to seeing the greenhouse pics.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

So sorry about the mishap. Its Portugal! Man I need some glasses.


----------



## Guillermo (Oct 12, 2007)

Sometimes we write too fast to notice some mishaps Orlando 

I took some pics of my humble emersed setup, but looking at Victor's I'm scared to post them, lol.

Regards


----------



## vitorhugo (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi people.
First of all thank for your answers.
Let me explaine, Portugal is not a cowtry with high levels of humidity (compare with Brazil for ex.), as you know is a mediterranean cowntry, so its a bit warm. However in the winter is very cold ( the temp can reach at 0ºc) but right now the winter is ending and the temps are around 12-19ºc, so inside my house is more hot then outside, with high humidity the condensation comes.

Right now im ending mine second greenhouse, so in a few days i will post some pics.
By the way... whay do you guys dont post your setups??
Commom share with us some knowledgement«-----This word exist???


----------



## Guillermo (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi again V.H.

Hope you finish your 2nd. greenhouse soon, it must be amazing.



> knowledgement«-----This word exist???


The word you wanted to write is knowledge 

Cheers


----------

